# Presas Seminar Atlantic City



## mrcp (Apr 23, 2002)

I was nervous about attending my first seminar ever.  As a new comer into the martial arts world, I did not know what to expect.  All I knew was that I had a couple of Arnis lessons and I wanted to learn more about the art that originated from my motherland.  What better way to learn more than to attend the Presas's seminar this past weekend in AC.  The Presas's and Master Roddell were excellent teachers.  They made me feel like I knew what I was doing.  Surprisingly, I actually did very well.  I believe it was all due to the systematic way they taught Arnis and the confidence that they instill in their students.  I witnessed and learned some pretty amazing things in a short span of time.  Not only that, I established some very good friendships.  I can't wait for their next seminar here in the East Coast.


----------



## arnisador (Apr 25, 2002)

Please tell us more--what techniques did they cover, for example?


----------



## mrcp (Apr 30, 2002)

The Presas Seminar in Atlantic City was held on April 20-21.  To say the least, it was an incredible experience.  Unfortunately, I was only able to attend on the 21st.  Yet, I learned so much.   (I heard that the students also learned a lot on the 20th.)  On Sunday, we were taught the 12 basic strikes, 6 blocks, sinawali, reverse sinawali and disarming techniques.  Aside from learning the basics( yes, I was getting It!!), I witnessed what an arnis competition would be like with Doug Pierre recounting what the official rules of an Arnis competition would be.  I was blown away by the many ways you can counter various moves, courtesy of Remy, Jr. and Master Rodell(8th Dan).  Demetrius also exhibited the many ways you can counter various traps and holds.  I was just speechless.  Also, I was impressed by how down to earth the Presass were and how nice they were from talking to them and watching them interact with the other students.  I definitely cant wait for their next seminar here in the east coast.:asian:


----------



## Icepick (Apr 30, 2002)

Doug Dread is cool.


----------

